# To Twitchy



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

My betta Twitchy died on monday night due to unknown causes...


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry *hugs*


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

he was my first betta


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm very sorry. I don't know how I would live without Tom, my first Betta. *hugs* I'm sorry. :-(


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Twitchy.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I lost my first betta a little over a month ago.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's so hard to lose any bettas, but the first one is always particularly special.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

ikr? it seems a little odd only putting food into one tank instead of two


----------

